# Help Locating A T11-T12 Socket Adapter



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh! I have scoured the internet for a week and haven't recieved any luck. I've found that quite a few people are wanting this adapter! Someone needs to develop one and make several million dollars for the invention!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's not in the Satco or Angelo Brothers catalog, I'm not sure where it would be. Did you check both of those? I don't have either handy here at home.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I did manage to scare up an old Angelo catalog, and they have them. The part number is 22407. That probably is a good Westinghouse part number now, since they kept them all the same, near as I know, when they bought out Angelo Brothers.


----------



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm striking out trying to google the Angelo catalog. Do you have a number or website address on that catalog by chance?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

If the item in the link below what you're looking for, it appears that it may have been discontinued.
Maybe you can use the info to locate some elsewhwere though.

http://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=AX22407


----------



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

I sent a message to Westinghouse to see if they have it still available. I should hear back in 3-5 days. They need to cal this little doo-dad the "Waldo."


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Randy L said:


> I'm striking out trying to google the Angelo catalog. Do you have a number or website address on that catalog by chance?


Here's the new one, but oddly, the adaptor you need is missing from the lineup now. It's in the Angelo catalog, but it looks like Westinghouse dropped that item number when they bought them out. They should be able to give you the number of a couple of their very large customers who likely have some NOS.

http://www.westinghouselighting.com/pdf/pdf_decelec07/SocketAdapters.pdf


----------

